# Flackern bei repaint Methode



## Keviin (10. Apr 2017)

Hi,
ich programmiere zurzeit an einem Spiel und ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Methode repaint() aufrufe, beginnt das ganze Spiel wie wild zu flackern. Vielleicht kann mir jmd helfen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Apr 2017)

Moin,

die Lösung ist .... klirr  ... mist, jetzt ist meine Glaskugel kaputt gegangen ... 

oder ohne Ironie:
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Robat (10. Apr 2017)

Was Klaus damit sagen will:
Du musst präziser werden. Für dieses Problem gibt es x Gründe und mindestens genau so viele Lösungsansätze 

Gruß Robert


----------



## JuKu (11. Apr 2017)

Ich glaube er meint das Flackern, was ohne Double Buffering auftritt.
Du musst Double Buffering verwenden, um es zu beheben.


----------

